# Questions about close-up eye photos.



## ItsJustJulie (May 4, 2021)

I am new to pigeon photography and I have two questions for now. 

1: What lens should I use for close-up eys photos? I got very confused when trying to research this... Apparently, people use a "macrolens" but when I try to google one for my camera (Nikon D3500), most of the lenses I get aren't literally called "macrolenses". The ones I find have different measurements of some kind... I think that the better these are, the more expensive. I am 16 years old so I'm trying to find a lens that has a pretty good result but isn't too expensive. So what are the minimum "measurements" that can achieve a good, if possible, professional photo? 
(I use a Nikon D3500)

2: I have learned how to make this kind of photo by researching the internet and google. I saw that people put a lamp right above the eye of the pigeon to make a perfect picture. It might sound silly, but I'm wondering if this doesn't damage the eye? 

It would be a great help if you know an answer to (one of) these questions!
Thank you!
Julie


----------

